# RhB decals



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All: 

Anyone know of a source of RhB Epoch II and III decals in 1:22,5?

Thanks!!


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Garrett-

You can try Troeger...

http://www.modellbahnbeschriftung.de/

Champex-Linden used to sell RhB stickers/decals, but I believe they discontinued the product line.

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

What do you need? Maybe I can help you.


----------

